
Custom runtimes for Lambda: bring your own language - Tehnix
https://twitter.com/AWSreInvent/status/1068200143244091392
======
Tehnix
Very exciting announcement at AWS re:Invent :)

I'm personally very hyped for using Haskell natively on Lambda! In the keynote
he mentions the partner sponsored runtimes, and actually said "Scala and
Haskell, you'll just have to bring your own!" (as in, community effort).

